# any chance of a routine check



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

im sure the routine is fine my self.but just to double check as i aint really happy with my shoulders day.sets and reps are all 2 sets of 8-12 reps.just dont feel that 2 sets are enough considering what im doing with every other body part.have never tried 2 sets per exersize so wanted to give it a go,cheers.well here it is.

monday

flat bench 2 sets

incline bench 2sets

weighted dips 2sets

bb curls 2sets

hammer curls 2sets

tuesday

squats 2sets

leg press 2sets

leg extensions 2sets

sldl 2sets

single leg curls 2sets

calve raises 2sets

seated calve raises 2sets

thursday

dumbell shoulder press 2 sets

lat raise with pulley 2 sets

rear delt dumbell raises 2 sets

skulls or close grip bench 2 sets

tricep push downs 2 sets

friday

wide grip chins 2 sets

bent over row 2 sets

wide grip low row for traps 2sets

machine pull overs 2sets

deadlifts 2sets


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

was thinking of adding another pressing movement on shoulder day for shoulders


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Do 3 sets


haha i have allways done 3 or 4 sets mate.even 5/5 .want a total change.try somthing new.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Throw in the arnold press for shoulders mate, it's a killer.
> 
> Works a treat for me.


you mean after dumbell shoulder press or just replace it


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

^ What he said ^

Go with 3 sets IMO 2 working sets aint enough if its a bodybuilding routine and going with your number of excercises above mate.

Dont think you need another pressing movement for shoulders, heavy DB presses got that covered. If you want another excercise try front raises or upright rows just to cover all 3 heads.

Also id put deadlifts 1st in that back day..do them while your fresh as its your big lift just like you done with flat bench and squats.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good is that 2 worksets? both to failiure? If so couple warmups on the first couple movements could help get the blood flowing.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Or if its variety your after and a change why not alternate low and high rep weeks. Say a strength type 3-5 reps sets 1 week then 10-12 the next week and vary your sets accordingly. Might shock your muscles abit just with the variety.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

If your training to failiure two worksets is enough after warmups


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> ^ What he said ^
> 
> Go with 3 sets IMO 2 working sets aint enough if its a bodybuilding routine and going with your number of excercises above mate.
> 
> ...


well i was planning to go to complete failiure on these sets mate.dont feel the need for front raises as they get hit while you bench.about the deadlifts.yeah i know,i have allways done these at the start of my workout,but up untill 6 months ago i put them at the end cause it was affecting my other pulling exersizes with grip ect.made some decent progress with rows and chins since i have done this.also still going up in weight in the deadlifts.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> Or if its variety your after and a change why not alternate low and high rep weeks. Say a strength type 3-5 reps sets 1 week then 10-12 the next week and vary your sets accordingly. Might shock your muscles abit just with the variety.


yeah i have often thought about this to be honest.dont think my brain can handle the constant change haha.probably fear of not progressing as well as i have been i spose.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

darksider said:


> If your training to failiure two worksets is enough after warmups


yeah it is mate.am trying to follow the high intensity route


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2 warm up sets increasing in weight then 1 all out set to failure ....


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> 2 warm up sets increasing in weight then 1 all out set to failure ....


sounds good.would you say 2 warm up sets for first exersize? then do 1 warm up for others?


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

gymaddict1986 said:


> yeah it is mate.am trying to follow the high intensity route


HIT is where its at just remember its about progressive overload even if you only get an xtra biscuit on your main lifts each week its enough to keep stressing the muscles


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

nice one mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymaddict1986 said:


> sounds good.would you say 2 warm up sets for first exersize? then do 1 warm up for others?


look at the way dorian does it ... 3 exercises per BP first 2 have 2 warmups last one is all out IE bicep curls ... isolation curls 2 warm ups 10 kg 12 kg 1 all out at 15 kg for example (use your weight) ez or straight bb curls 2 warmups 30kg- 40kg then 1 all out 50kg biceps are fully warm so hit 1 set all out of hammer curls , order can be changed but the muscle needs to be isolated first then smashed , forced reps and negatives are a must .... make sense ?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

uhan said:


> look at the way dorian does it ... 3 exercises per BP first 2 have 2 warmups last one is all out IE bicep curls ... isolation curls 2 warm ups 10 kg 12 kg 1 all out at 15 kg for example (use your weight) ez or straight bb curls 2 warmups 30kg- 40kg then 1 all out 50kg biceps are fully warm so hit 1 set all out of hammer curls , order can be changed but the muscle needs to be isolated first then smashed , forced reps and negatives are a must .... make sense ?


yeah i have read up alot on his training style.have a few books of his.seems like the way to go,i would imagine it can be quite dangerous without a training partner thoe on some exersizes.will just have to get random people in the gym to spot me lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymaddict1986 said:


> yeah i have read up alot on his training style.have a few books of his.seems like the way to go,i would imagine it can be quite dangerous without a training partner thoe on some exersizes.will just have to get random people in the gym to spot me lol.


it needs a very good training partner/spotter to do this style correctly , knowing when you really do have to help force a rep is key just as much as making the trainer force 1 more rep out .

it is the way to go imo , i train for strength so do 5x5 on my compound then to failure on my assistance , my bodyfat has gone down and my strength has gone up .

best thing is try it but dont dismiss it after 1 or 2 workouts like i say training partner or spotter is key .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

rite guys i have come up with this.i would like to keep things short and sweet and keep to a 3 day split.let me know what you think.tell me if you think its **** lol.was going to do 6-8 reps for chest .8-10 reps for back, 10-12 reps for legs.isiolation movements i will mix it up between 6-8 ,8-10 and 10-12 depending on the movement.slow movements 4 seconds up 4 seconds down.

monday chest and back

incline bench 2 warm up sets 1 all out set to failiure

chest press 1 warm up 1 set to failiure.decided to go with chest press as no training partner and would be easier to do forced reps and negatives

dips 1 warm up 1 heavy set to failiure

back

2 warm ups on lat pull down

1 set of heavy weighted chins to failiure.i would be throwing some negatives in with this to

dumbell row 1 warm up 1 set to failiure

deadlifts 1 warm up 1 set to failiure

wendsday legs

squats,2 warm up sets 1 set to failiure

leg press 1 warm up 1 set to failiure

leg extensions 1 warm up 1 set to failiure

sldl 1 warm up 1 set to failiure

leg curls 1 warm ,1 set to failiure

calve raises 2 warm ups 1 working to failiure

seated calves 1 set to failiure

friday arms

dumbell shoulder press 2 warm ups 1 set to failiure

lat raise 1 warm up working

rear delt raises 1 warm up 1 set to failiure

upright row 1 warm up 1 set to failiure

incline dumbell curls 1 warm up 1 working set

barbell curls 1 set to failiure

close grip bench 2 warm up sets 1 set to failiure.again will be doing this on the chest press close grip.

pushdowns 1 warm up 1 working to failure


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry to bump


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

hi mate, if youre looking to go the high intensity/heavy duty road can i suggest you watch blood and guts by dorian yates. great watch and really shows how important a good spotter is to this kind of routine. if you dont have a spotter then the only way to get that sort of intensity is drop sets rest pause etc but imo they are a recipe for injury.

a 4 day split maybe better

mon chest/bis

tues legs

wed off

thurs delts/tris

fri back

sat off

sun repeat


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi mate,yeah i have watched it.i nicked his leg routine above lol but changed it a little bit to suit me.im trying follow his principles and a bit of mike mentzer.mike mentzers routines just dont seem enough thoe, flat bench 1 set of 1-3 reps.bugger that lol.im a bit of a volume whore lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

mike mentzer had the right principles with over training but got carried away and told people what they wanted to hear - train less grow more (lazy fckers!)

you could try something i heard from evan centopani - he often did 3 times a week training for mass and thickness

mon chest

wed legs

fri back

the idea being to totally destroy the muscle gropus with nothing but heavy compound movements (with volume!) indirectly hitting tri's/delts on chest days and bi's/rear delts on back days

but he did stress you have to give everything on these days!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

BigBarnBoy said:


> ^ What he said ^
> 
> Go with 3 sets IMO 2 working sets aint enough if its a bodybuilding routine and going with your number of excercises above mate.
> 
> ...


Tell dorian yates that


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> mike mentzer had the right principles with over training but got carried away and told people what they wanted to hear - train less grow more (lazy fckers!)
> 
> you could try something i heard from evan centopani - he often did 3 times a week training for mass and thickness
> 
> ...


cant actually find hes routines mate.only arm workouts.hes arm workouts seems a killer thoe.


----------

